# Crude terms for a beautiful activity



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I cannot mentally associate some of the terms regularly used by some people with the activity of having sex or making love. 

Terms like 
F***ing
Shagging
Screwing
Banging 
Poking 
Shafting
Fornicating
Copulation

and such like, which I find crude and not worthy of the beauty of the act. I don't mind LEGOVER because it sound like a participatory term. Once I cam home from some conference I had been for two days and my husband said he wanted to do one of these crude things to me. He put me off so much I went in the garage and got my bicycle and rode off, when I had come home looking forward to making love. Am I alone in hating crudity about sex and finding it totally off putting?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I confess, shifting is a new one for me.

I always hated "bumping uglies" lol


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

F***ing sounds pretty good to me. It's also my favorite cuss word. I f***ng love that word 😄


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Lila said:


> F***ing sounds pretty good to me. It's also my favorite cuss word. I f***ng love that word 😄


it is the ugliest of them all.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> I confess, shifting is a new one for me.
> 
> I always hated "bumping uglies" lol


Does not sound nice at all.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> I cannot mentally associate some of the terms regularly used by some people with the activity of having sex or making love.
> 
> Terms like
> F***ing
> ...


I prefer gland to gland combat. 
And you need to get over yourself.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

When hubby gets home I am going to request gland to gland combat lolol


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

The term making love makes me cringe, I'm much more comparable with shagging or ****ing.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> When hubby gets home I am going to request gland to gland combat lolol



Now you're just trying to make me jealous!!! LOL




Tiggy! said:


> The term making love makes me cringe, I'm much more comparable with shagging or ****ing.


I can't even say "making love" out loud. And honestly, I think there is a huge difference between making love and ****ing. (if memory serves) You get something different out of each. Sometimes I want one and sometimes I want the other. So no, the crude terms don't bother me. But, if all my partner ever wanted to do was ****...then I'd have a problem.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I often think of something completely original on the spur of the moment. If my wife giggles, that's a favorable sign:wink2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't use crude terms, but if people like to, that is fine. Sex can be beautiful, fun, passionate, exciting, naughty, nasty, kinky or whatever the couple wants it to be.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Hubby likes to fish, so sometimes I tell him to use his rid and reel me in


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> I cannot mentally associate some of the terms regularly used by some people with the activity of having sex or making love.
> 
> Terms like
> F***ing
> ...


Also, porking.

_Dad he’s grabbing her tits right there at the table!
– Rusty Griswold
Just eat your breakfast, Russ.
– Clark Griswold
… Dad, I think he’s gonna pork her.
– Rusty Griswold
He’s not gonna pork her, Russ.
– Clark Griswold
I think he’s gonna.
– Rusty Griswold
He may pork her, finish your breakfast.
– Clark Griswold_


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> Hubby likes to fish, so sometimes I tell him to use his rid and reel me in


RID; like, the lice treatment:scratchhead:?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

The terms you find offensive are terms of passion, intense desire, and want; from your husband. They don't represent crude acts when spoken by a husband that misses you so much, and you should feel blessed that his desire for you conjures up those kind of terms to describe his feelings for wanting you. It's not a swipe at you, it's not meant to degrade you, he isn't equating you with a wh*re. It's just pure, animal, guttural desire, FOR YOU.

In BIGTOE world, there's a time to "make love" and there's a time for f**cking. When you've missed your woman and she's just returned home from a multi-day business trip out of town, that is a time for f**cking, not making love.

Sorry...with your husband on this. It's your problem, not his.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> I cannot mentally associate some of the terms regularly used by some people with the activity of having sex or making love.
> 
> Terms like
> F***ing
> ...


I SO agree with you MaiChi. 
I cringe many times when I read some of the people here describe sex in that way. I guess its shows how they view sex, but its just not how I see sex at all.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> it is the ugliest of them all.


Absolutely. I hate the way its used to describe something that should be so important and meaningful and I always hate hearing it used generally and so casually. :frown2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigToe said:


> The terms you find offensive are terms of passion, intense desire, and want; from your husband. They don't represent crude acts when spoken by a husband that misses you so much, and you should feel blessed that his desire for you conjures up those kind of terms to describe his feelings for wanting you. It's not a swipe at you, it's not meant to degrade you, he isn't equating you with a wh*re. It's just pure, animal, guttural desire, FOR YOU.
> 
> In BIGTOE world, there's a time to "make love" and there's a time for f**cking. When you've missed your woman and she's just returned home from a multi-day business trip out of town, that is a time for f**cking, not making love.
> 
> Sorry...with your husband on this. It's your problem, not his.


Sorry, you can have good sex without using those terms to describe it. And no its not her problem.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I prefer gland to gland combat.



This sounds like a disease...
What’s wrong with crudeness? Why so uptight? (Not you, others).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Sorry, you can have good sex without using those terms to describe it. And no its not her problem.


Agreed. It's up to a couple to meet each other's needs. If she finds it that offensive, I think her husband should respect that. It's pretty easy to avoid those terms. If she is meeting his sexual needs than what difference does it make how he has to refer to the act??


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Hubby likes to fish, so sometimes I tell him to use his rid and reel me in




Does he use his worm as bait? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

InMyPrime said:


> This sounds like a disease...
> What’s wrong with crudeness? Why so uptight? (Not you, others).
> 
> 
> ...


To me it totally demeans what sex is in a marriage. You can have a great sex life without using this terms to describe it. 
We do.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Lila said:


> F***ing sounds pretty good to me. It's also my favorite cuss word. I f***ng love that word 😄[/QUOTE
> 
> I've always thought that the most perfect sentence in the English language is:
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> To me it totally demeans what sex is in a marriage. You can have a great sex life without using this terms to describe it.
> 
> We do.


My husband actually does not swear at all and neither do I. I have never found a need for crudity in any context. When is comes to this very nice act I am not even sure how someone thought to assign it to these terms that are nothing like the act. 

Like I say they totally put me off.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Be careful, the profanity filter is going to break down soon as it can’t handle so much *** ******* ***** *************


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

InMyPrime said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby likes to fish, so sometimes I tell him to use his rid and reel me in
> ...


Bwahahahaha

Nah, more like a giant python


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

"Very nice act"

This makes me think of those plastic couch covers.....


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> MaiChi said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot mentally associate some of the terms regularly used by some people with the activity of having sex or making love.
> ...


I view sex as intimate, making love, bonding, passionate, fervent....

I'd suggest you RIP Song of Solomon from your Bible...


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

AandM said:


> I've always thought that the most perfect sentence in the English language is:
> 
> "**** you, you ****ing ****!"
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!! Love it! Perfectly expressed using essentially two words.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> InMyPrime said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like a disease...
> ...


Yes, YOU can.

You arent the arbiter of all that is sacred.

Sorry


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Lila said:


> F***ing sounds pretty good to me. It's also my favorite cuss word. I f***ng love that word 😄


Notice how of all of the words in the English language that start with the letter F only **** is referred to as the “F” word. 

It’s very versatile, as a noun, active verb, transitive verb, exclamation, adverb, adjective, as parts of word or as practically every word in a sentence. 

On topic, we either **** or have sex, it’s always loving but we don’t make love. When younger, one of our main ways of initiating was someone saying “wanna ****”, worked for us.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

In my opinion it boils down to two feelings. Passionate/romantic and adventurous/naughty/playful. One has a place for dirty talk the other for phrases of love and heart felt admiration. Either way just because it might not fit your lifestyle doesn't mean it's wrong.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll be honest. I rarely curse. My.mom always said cursing meant you weren't intelligent enough to think of a "real" word lol. And of course it wasn't "ladylike."

If I get lost with my gas gauge hovering near "E," then I might say a curse word out of frustration and panic. I did say a curse word when the doc relocated a dislocated joint. And in the throes of passion I have uttered a crudity before.

In general, however, I'm not a cusser. It6s kinda....white trashy to me.

I just cannot stand high-nosed self-righteousness.

I'd rather heard someone say a string of F words


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> This sounds like a disease...
> What’s wrong with crudeness? Why so uptight? (Not you, others).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> I'll be honest. I rarely curse. My.mom always said cursing meant you weren't intelligent enough to think of a "real" word lol. And of course it wasn't "ladylike."
> 
> If I get lost with my gas gauge hovering near "E," then I might say a curse word out of frustration and panic. I did say a curse word when the doc relocated a dislocated joint. And in the throes of passion I have uttered a crudity before.
> 
> ...


This is a genuine question..... How do you dirty talk without the dirty words?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > F***ing sounds pretty good to me. It's also my favorite cuss word. I f***ng love that word 😄
> ...


I would say it's the DIRTIEST of them all but definitely not the ugliest.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Show of hands....which one would you prefer to come out of your lovers mouth

1. I love having sex with you

2. I love f***ing you

Or

1. I love the way you have sex with me.

2. I love the way you f*"*k me


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Lila said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be honest. I rarely curse. My.mom always said cursing meant you weren't intelligent enough to think of a "real" word lol. And of course it wasn't "ladylike."
> ...


I'm creative 😄


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Lila said:


> Show of hands....which one would you prefer to come out of your lovers mouth
> 
> 1. I love having sex with you
> 
> ...


I love lying under the covers and nicely joining bodies in a sedate, non-messy way with you....as long as the lights are out, like God intended.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> I'd rather heard someone say a string of F words


I bet you could use “y’all” as every other word in a sentence.

Trying to stay on topic, I love it when my wife announces she’d liked me to “hide the salami”. I find that sexy.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather heard someone say a string of F words
> ...


I dont know what movie this came from, but I often say, in a fake accent, "Will we have the sex now?"


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Potentially, yes. We have our own vocabulary across the pond:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lila said:


> Show of hands....which one would you prefer to come out of your lovers mouth
> 
> 1. I love having sex with you
> 
> ...




I prefer things going into my ‘lover’s’ mouth, rather than out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> I dont know what movie this came from, but I often say, in a fake accent, "Will we have the sex now?"


I must work that in. 

I hope his response is “Meep meep” while running to the bedroom shedding clothing.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> I'll be honest. I rarely curse. My.mom always said cursing meant you weren't intelligent enough to think of a "real" word lol. And of course it wasn't "ladylike."
> 
> If I get lost with my gas gauge hovering near "E," then I might say a curse word out of frustration and panic. I did say a curse word when the doc relocated a dislocated joint. And in the throes of passion I have uttered a crudity before.
> 
> ...


You folks need to fix the board so that people can like something more than once.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> I dont know what movie this came from, but I often say, in a fake accent, "Will we have the sex now?"



Schindler’s List?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

AandM said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > F***ing sounds pretty good to me. It's also my favorite cuss word. I f***ng love that word 😄[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

AandM said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > F***ing sounds pretty good to me. It's also my favorite cuss word. I f***ng love that word 😄
> ...


 Wasn't that a George Carlin routine?

**** is the most versatile word in the English language.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Rubix Cubed said:


> AandM said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't that a George Carlin routine?
> ...


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> Potentially, yes. We have our own vocabulary across the pond:
> 
> https://youtu.be/R7OxTxAvvLw
> 
> ...


Love Atkinson; but the video won't play. 

"InMyPrime, honey, I thing you hit the BBeaverC a little hard tonight."


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Wasn't that a George Carlin routine?
> 
> **** is the most versatile word in the English language.


I think so, it does get attributed to him a lot, I like the “Larry King” version (quotes because it was not Larry ****ing King).


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > Show of hands....which one would you prefer to come out of your lovers mouth
> ...



Lmao!!!! Funny but totally unbelievable 😉


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Wasn't that a George Carlin routine?
> 
> **** is the most versatile word in the English language.


Yeah, but that adjective really ties the room together.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> I dont know what movie this came from, but I often say, in a fake accent, "Will we have the sex now?"


Borat?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I don’t care what you want to call it...let’s do it.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Am I alone in hating crudity about sex and finding it totally off putting?


You're not alone in hating such language.

Yet there are plenty like my wife and I, who are fine with that language and use it as well.

Although both of us use expletives, extremely infrequently in day to day usage. We do use such language and other crude words quite readily in many sexual situations. Of which we have never used the term "make love", except when joking by pretending to be particularly smarmy.

Whenever I think of the term making love. I imagine some smarmy moustachioed man, with a pinched and puckering face creepily saying, "do you want to make love?". Which seems so out of character for me, so I don't see the appeal for such euphemism.

Whereas at least for my wife and I, plus my previous sexual partners as well. Me telling them I want to (f word) **** them, or them asking me to **** them, seems more natural, more to the point, more honest and considerably more sexy in appeal.

Now we also say things along the lines of "do you want to have sex, or "I want to have sex" as well.

Yet I also tell my wife to "bend over so I can **** you" or "bend over so I can take your arse". Likewise my wife responds enthusiastically, when I tell my wife to "get on her knees, so you can suck my ****" as well. I will also say "lie down so I can have your (c word) ****, or show me your **** etc. All of which are fine with her. She finds such language in that context exciting, and when it comes to sex has no qualms using such language herself.

I also like it when my wife says she likes how I **** her. That said at the end of the day, we have been lustfully ****ing each other for almost 23 years. So we feel no need to tip toe around words that make plain, what we want to do to each other.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Lila said:


> Show of hands....which one would you prefer to come out of your lovers mouth
> 
> 1. I love having sex with you
> 
> ...


No 2 in both instances. :wink2:


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

What about something nice and refined like "doing the deed" or a little more descriptive like "burying the bone" or even "jumping ones bones" ?

Any of these any good? I honestly cannot keep saying "lets make love" to my wife when sometimes all we want is really quick and sweaty release!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

To me it totally enhances what sex is in a marriage. You can have a great sex life with using those terms to describe it.
We do.



Diana7 said:


> To me it totally demeans what sex is in a marriage. You can have a great sex life without using this terms to describe it.
> We do.


It's funny how we share identical perspectives of our own experiences, despite the significant differences between them. :smile2:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> To me it totally demeans what sex is in a marriage. You can have a great sex life without using this terms to describe it.
> 
> We do.



It’s ok, a little demeaning, with a sprinkle of loving humiliation, can go a LONG way. And God doesn’t mind, I asked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

How about changing things around and coming up with some polite euphemisms for hiding the monkey?
Adult nap time maybe?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> I cannot mentally associate some of the terms regularly used by some people with the activity of having sex or making love.
> 
> Terms like
> F***ing
> ...


Know thyself. I can't say I share that view. My husband has the humor of a child sometimes. I don't think we'd get much talking done if those terms put me off.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Humans are animals, and sex is a basic instinctual function. Sometimes it also involves higher functions like love, but most of the time it has more to do with lust, perhaps with a thin veneer of civilized terminology. The "crude" words reflect a basic reality. The lofty words reflect a somewhat delusional perspective of a primarily physical act, probably because of social indoctrination to think that way.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Absolutely. I hate the way its used to describe something that should be so important and meaningful and I always hate hearing it used generally and so casually. :frown2:


But most will agree "it" needs to be used frequently 😍😍😍 

Never use the words "let's make love" to someone you may not have a lasting relationship, lest they get the wrong idea.

Kinder, gentler terms probably, or rougher terms if she's already shown her inclination to be "taken" (her call, always).

My favorite was "you want to move to somewhere more comfortable" like from couch to bed, always a winner.

If have been absent from DW for days, I was traveling, she may be the one to say "let's get to it" in a variety of ways.

Between ltr lovers, there are many ways, most have been used in above posts.

Sometimes DW wants to be used hard and put up wet, and is the happier for it, and has no issues telling me later that hey, she's not as sore as she wanted to be, where was the real me?

Gotta love her. Lord knows I do. 😎😎😎


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lila said:


> Show of hands....which one would you prefer to come out of your lovers mouth
> 
> 1. I love having sex with you
> 
> ...



...the sentiment could be emphasized more; with the simple addition of another eff word. 

I f**king love the way you f**k me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

'Tonight, let us fornicate!'

heheh.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> 'Tonight, let us fornicate!'
> 
> heheh.


“Let’s **** tonight and make love in the morning”.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> 'Tonight, let us fornicate!'
> 
> heheh.


 Or let's just do what they used to do in the movies. Let's just kiss in a chaste fashion and let the lights fade lol. We wouldn't want anyone to know we are naked


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I would posit that anyone who thinks you can have amazing sex without any abandon or Passion has probably never actually had great sex


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> ...the sentiment could be emphasized more; with the simple addition of another eff word.
> 
> [ b]I f**king love the way you f**k me.[/b]


That's money right there @heartsbeating

I thought about this question and I think the reason I like that word for describing sex is that to me it shows true intent. It is unfiltered and honest. It's raw if that makes any sense. I don't have to second guess the intent or passion behind it. It's right there for me to see.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> “Let’s **** tonight and make love in the morning”.


What about waffles?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lila said:


> That's money right there @heartsbeating
> 
> I thought about this question and I think the reason I like that word for describing sex is that to me it shows true intent. It is unfiltered and honest. It's raw if that makes any sense. I don't have to second guess the intent or passion behind it. It's right there for me to see.


I like the versatility of its use, based on tone.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> I prefer gland to gland combat.
> And *you need to get over yourself*.


This


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I had really thought that this thread would be more of a listing of crude terms for a beautiful activity. I was disappointed not to find that old shakespearean standby "Making the beast with two backs" 

As for this:


Diana7 said:


> To me* it totally demeans what sex is in a marriage*. You can have a great sex life without using this terms to describe it.
> We do.


If you want to totally demean or devalue sexual activity in marriage, prohibit it. If you want your spouse to think you place no value on sex just refuse to even talk about it.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

personofinterest said:


> I dont know what movie this came from, but I often say, in a fake accent, "Will we have the sex now?"


"I am now assuming ze unnatural position."


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

peterrabbit said:


> In my opinion it boils down to two feelings. Passionate/romantic and adventurous/naughty/playful. One has a place for dirty talk the other for phrases of love and heart felt admiration. Either way just because it might not fit your lifestyle doesn't mean it's wrong.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I don't know about wrong. I know that it is crude. I also know that if I had heard my then boyfriend using words like these randomly, I 100% would not have married him. The words just invoke low grade connotations in my mind and I would have had to be in that mode most of my life had I married someone who uses them regularly. WRONG is another level which may include a collective view. What I think about these words is by no means collective. It is a personal view which some may share.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> Humans are animals, and sex is a basic instinctual function. Sometimes it also involves higher functions like love, but most of the time it has more to do with lust, perhaps with a thin veneer of civilized terminology. The "crude" words reflect a basic reality. The lofty words reflect a somewhat delusional perspective of a primarily physical act, probably because of social indoctrination to think that way.


Sex is a nice act whatever philosophy the actors attach to it. I care very little about splitting lust and love once the sex begins. Whether the cause has been lust or it has been love, it still is a highly appreciable act as far as I am concerned. I have no issues with that. It is just that the use us certain words to describe it lowers the tone to well below the bar for me, and positively puts me off even when I was at the crest of appreciation of the act. 

Last week there was a dismissal at my work place and I was involved in the decision making. A man of thirty did a poo in his toilet at home. He then took several photos of his own poo and sent them to two work colleagues. When asked why he did it he said he was amazed how much poo he could produce in one go. The two two people he sent the picks to did not at all share his amazement and found it offensive. The female was actually sick and had to go home. The man lowered the tone of the otherwise good day. 

To me these words lower the tone of my otherwise positive view point on sex. Now to others the opposite may be true.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> I don't know about wrong. I know that it is crude. I also know that if I had heard my then boyfriend using words like these randomly, I 100% would not have married him. The words just invoke low grade connotations in my mind and I would have had to be in that mode most of my life had I married someone who uses them regularly. WRONG is another level which may include a collective view. What I think about these words is by no means collective. It is a personal view which some may share.


It's crude yes, but endearing in the proper context between two people that love each other. Let's cut to the chase, something in your past or the way you were raised has led you to associate such terms with cheap, trashy, despicable acts or even women. You are not alone, obviously there are other women who feel the same. However I have never met a woman that objected to such language after an intimate relationship has been established, nor would I be able to be with one long term.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> I love lying under the covers and nicely joining bodies in a sedate, non-messy way with you....as long as the lights are out, like God intended.


Actually, I do not think there is any record anywhere about what God intended about the HOW to of sex between married people. All the instruction there is is that they be married. The rest is as per couple's mood. But me personally, my mood when within the sex act, or without, is exclusive to crude words relating to sex. 

How I emotionally arrived at that point, i really do not know, but that is where I am.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Actually, I do not think there is any record anywhere about what God intended about the HOW to of sex between married people. All the instruction there is is that they be married. The rest is as per couple's mood. But me personally, my mood when within the sex act, or without, is exclusive to crude words relating to sex.
> 
> How I emotionally arrived at that point, i really do not know, but that is where I am.


“I’ll be a park and thou shall be my deer,
Feed where thy will,on mountain or in dale,
Graze on my lips and if those hills shalt be dry,
Stray lower,where the pleasant fountains lie”

How does this grab you @MaiChi. 
Shakespeare at his finest.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> Actually, I do not think there is any record anywhere about what God intended about the HOW to of sex between married people. All the instruction there is is that they be married. The rest is as per couple's mood. But me personally, my mood when within the sex act, or without, is exclusive to crude words relating to sex.
> 
> How I emotionally arrived at that point, i really do not know, but that is where I am.


You would be wrong. But don't read Song of Solomon....it will definitely lower your mood.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

The real trouble I'm having here is separating the "crude", "rude", technical, terms from the approved terms. This thread clearly demonstrates that there is no general consensus as to which words belong in which category. I just popped over to thesaurus.com and found 23 dictionary terms. Without even approaching the dreaded F word. There is no point in learning Mai's list or POI's list unless you just happen to be in a relation of a romantic nature with them. 

Sure there are words that would suppress my sexual interest. Nauseous is one of my top 3. If that term comes up during foreplay, nothing else is going to come up. 

The whole thing reminds me a bit of this bit from the hitchhikers guide:
"In today's modern Galaxy there is of course very little still held to be unspeakable. Many words and expressions which only a matter of decades ago were considered so distastefully explicit that, were they merely to be breathed in public, the perpetrator would be shunned, barred from polite society, and in extreme cases shot through the lungs, are now thought to be very healthy and proper, and their use in everyday speech and writing is seen as evidence of a well-adjusted, relaxed and totally un****ed-up personality.
So, for instance, when in a recent national speech the Financial Minister of the Royal World Estate of Quarlvista actually dared to say that due to one thing and another and the fact that no one had made any food for a while and the king seemed to have died and most of the population had been on holiday now for over three years, the economy was now in what he called "one whole joojooflop situation," everyone was so pleased that he felt able to come out and say it that they quite failed to note that their entire five-thousand-year-old civilization had just collapsed overnight.
But even though words like "joojooflop," "swut," and "turlingdrome" are now perfectly acceptable in common usage there is one word that is still beyond the pale. The concept it embodies is so revolting that the publication or broadcast of the word is utterly forbidden in all parts of the Galaxy except for use in Serious Screenplays. There is also, or _was_, one planet where they didn't know what it meant, the stupid turlingdromes."


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigToe said:


> It's crude yes, but endearing in the proper context between two people that love each other. Let's cut to the chase, something in your past or the way you were raised has led you to associate such terms with cheap, trashy, despicable acts or even women. You are not alone, obviously there are other women who feel the same. However I have never met a woman that objected to such language after an intimate relationship has been established, nor would I be able to be with one long term.


I know what maichi means, and I had no sexual issues in my past or childhood. I just wouldn't marry a guy who used that language or saw sex in that way.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> You would be wrong. But don't read Song of Solomon....it will definitely lower your mood.


No crude or swear words used there though.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> I had really thought that this thread would be more of a listing of crude terms for a beautiful activity. I was disappointed not to find that old shakespearean standby "Making the beast with two backs"
> 
> As for this:
> 
> ...


Why would I do that?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > You would be wrong. But don't read Song of Solomon....it will definitely lower your mood.
> ...


Um.....do you know anything about the original language?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> I would posit that anyone who thinks you can have amazing sex without any abandon or Passion has probably never actually had great sex


Abandon and passion has nothing to do with using the words described.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> I love lying under the covers and nicely joining bodies in a sedate, non-messy way with you....as long as the lights are out, like God intended.


Was is necessary that you mock in that way?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think its pretty pathetic that people can't think of good ways to describe having sex with their partner or to ask their partner for sex without using words that are either cursing or swearing. Very uninventive. 
I also think its pretty sad that someone who comes here who doesn't like using offensive language or their spouses using offensive and demeaning language gets so mocked. She has actually given me encouragement that there are some people left who still value sex as something so important and special and not something that has to be bought down to base level. 
Thank you Maichi.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Um.....do you know anything about the original language?


I have read song of songs quite a lot. The words are erotic not crude or offensive.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> I know what maichi means, and I had no sexual issues in my past or childhood. I just wouldn't marry a guy who used that language or saw sex in that way.


Well lucky for the rest of us then that there are a lot of f**king fish in the sea.
:grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> I don't know about wrong. I know that it is crude. I also know that if I had heard my then boyfriend using words like these randomly, I 100% would not have married him. The words just invoke low grade connotations in my mind and I would have had to be in that mode most of my life had I married someone who uses them regularly. WRONG is another level which may include a collective view. What I think about these words is by no means collective. It is a personal view which some may share.


And there is not a single thing wrong with your view, preference or approach.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I think its pretty pathetic that people can't think of good ways to describe having sex with their partner or to ask their partner for sex without using words that are either cursing or swearing. Very uninventive.
> I also think its pretty sad that someone who comes here who doesn't like using offensive language or their spouses using offensive and demeaning language gets so mocked. She has actually given me encouragement that there are some people left who still value sex as something so important and special and not something that has to be bought down to base level.
> Thank you Maichi.


 @Diana7 I am going to try to say this as gently as I can but when you judge other people's sexual interests and language as "crude", "pathetic", "demeaning" and make claims that only your views and language are right and correct, you come off as a condescending stick in the mud. When you choose to judge others in a public forum don't be surprised when other's return the favor.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Lila said:


> @Diana7 I am going to try to say this as gently as I can but when you judge other people's sexual interests and language as "crude", "pathetic", "demeaning" and make claims that only your views and language are right and correct, you come off as a condescending stick in the mud. When you choose to judge others in a public forum don't be surprised when other's return the favor.


I agree with you about 500% ... except for the word crude. Does crude have such negative connotation? The OP referred to certain terms as crude. It does not seem objectionable to me.


----------



## Music Lover (Feb 9, 2016)

At our wedding reception, someone tried to be helpful because we weren't following protocol for the speeches.

This wasn't welcomed by my blushing bride who said to everyone around her "Whose ****ing wedding is it anyway?"

I said she really should save the dirty talk for when were alone later.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> I agree with you about 500% ... except for the word crude. Does crude have such negative connotation? The OP referred to certain terms as crude. It does not seem objectionable to me.


I see "crude" and think someone without manners or unpolished. 

God help me if I have to start worrying about proper manners in the bedroom.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I have read song of songs quite a lot. The words are erotic not crude or offensive.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I know what maichi means, and I had no sexual issues in my past or childhood. I just wouldn't marry a guy who used that language or saw sex in that way.


That is a good way of saying what I have been saying. Thanks.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Lila said:


> I see "crude" and think someone without manners or unpolished.
> 
> God help me if I have to start worrying about proper manners in the bedroom.


It is more attitude to the deed than manners. To me if he is not interested in doing it, then there is no point doing it. I would like to do this lovely thing. If he starts having a base side deviant attitude about it he turns it into some other thing which causes me to also want to go and do some other thing. Like I said, I have no idea how I got here but I am here and I cannot be persuaded that the other place could be more exciting, as it obviously is for some. I also know that those terms do not feature in my daily vocabulary in any context. 

I have heard people say the terms can be flexible and fit in a wide range of contexts.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

BigToe said:


> Well lucky for the rest of us then that there are a lot of f**king fish in the sea.
> :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


Might be the other way round in fact. Who knows where the majority lies. It seems to say the other way round to how you put this. 

I think those in my sea just have a different perspective on what language to use when referring to sex between two people. Like I said before, It is not a right or wrong thing. Every couple have their own protocols when the doors are shut. Also the two may differ in views between them. There are many variables such as language, Expressions, time, Lights on/off, night clothes on/off, etc. 

I have a friend who cooked and ate before her husband arrived home just so she could sit and watch him while he ate his food. she found watching him eat very exciting. Why do we do what we do? Who knows? Does it matter to anyone out there? Possibly not. But it should matter to the spouse. 

Plenty in the sea indeed, tuna, cod, Mackerel, crabs, seals, coral, whales, barracuda, shark, dolphin, etc It would be odd if they all started behaving the same way.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> I think its pretty pathetic that people can't think of good ways to describe having sex with their partner or to ask their partner for sex without using words that are either cursing or swearing. Very uninventive.
> I also think its pretty sad that someone who comes here who doesn't like using offensive language or their spouses using offensive and demeaning language gets so mocked. She has actually given me encouragement that there are some people left who still value sex as something so important and special and not something that has to be bought down to base level.
> Thank you Maichi.


 @MaiChi as well please
Please mark the acceptable words:
carnal knowledge
cohabitation
coition
coitus
copulation
coquetting
coupling
courting
courtship
cuddling
dalliance
fondling
fooling around
foreplay
fornication
hugging
intercourse
intimacy
kissing
lovemaking
marital relations
mating
nookie
nooky
procreation
relations
screwing
sex
sexual intercourse
sexual intercourse
sexual relations
sexual union
sleeping together
sleeping with
smooching
snuggling
sucking face

I apologize for any duplicates, I did try to weed them out.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There is room in the breadth and depth of my life experience for both.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Not to be picky but fornicate and copulate are not crude words for sex, they are proper English words. They are not pretty sounding but they are not crude. That is like saying vagina is crude. And fornicate means sex outside of marriage so one would not say that with their spouse. 

I cringe at the term “make love” as well. I think of Eddie Murphy’s bit in Raw when he gets caught cheating and tells his wife “yeah I ****ed her, but I make love to you”. I guess I associate it with lies. 

I don’t respond well to words like “boink”. Or my favorite phrase (used by both husbands btw) when I don’t feel well “you probably need a penisillin injection”. I don’t get upset, but it doesn’t make me want to have sex either. I like to have fun, but sex is serious business for me and the jokey stuff doesn’t work. 

I thought about this after reading this post last night and realized we rarely use “crude” words to initiate sex. Once it has started they fly fast and loud, usually from me, but not to initiate. “I want you now”, “Bend over”, “we need to do laundry” (that one is code for a quickie in the basement when we have all of the kids). Now a well placed “I want to **** you” will get me every time. But “shag” will make me think of Austin Powers and that is not a turn on. 

To each their own. But your reaction to your husband’s word choices caused me neck tension just reading this. I wonder what it is like for him? It IS a right/wrong thing for you and you have told him he is wrong by your reactions. You are claiming not to judge others but you are judging the person that is supposed to be closest to you. Where is his voice in this?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> How about changing things around and coming up with some polite euphemisms for hiding the monkey?
> Adult nap time maybe?


_Act of Darkness.

Getting one's canoe shellacked.

Going heels to heaven.

Jerking off with someone to talk to.

Assault with a friendly weapon.

Caulking the tub.

Battering the corn dog.

Bludgeoning the flaps

Opening the Gate To Mordor.

Patching the hatchet-wound

Getting up in them guts.

Release the Kraken!

Crab fishing in the Dead Sea.

Donkey-punching the Prom Queen.

Pressure=washing the wishing well.

*Playing with the box the kid came in.*

Jerking it where she's twerking it.

Disappointing the wife.

Wardrobe to Punarnia.

For the prunish in this thread - wittling the love branch._

Just so you know - polite is relative.

P.S. Bold-faced is Mrs. AandM's favorite.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lila said:


> @Diana7 I am going to try to say this as gently as I can but when you judge other people's sexual interests and language as "crude", "pathetic", "demeaning" and make claims that only your views and language are right and correct, you come off as a condescending stick in the mud. When you choose to judge others in a public forum don't be surprised when other's return the favor.


I am really not worried what others think of me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bluesclues said:


> Not to be picky but fornicate and copulate are not crude words for sex, they are proper English words. They are not pretty sounding but they are not crude. That is like saying vagina is crude. And fornicate means sex outside of marriage so one would not say that with their spouse.
> 
> I cringe at the term “make love” as well. I think of Eddie Murphy’s bit in Raw when he gets caught cheating and tells his wife “yeah I ****ed her, but I make love to you”. I guess I associate it with lies.
> 
> ...


I think that in marriage, listening to what our spouse likes or doesn't like is so important. If my husband said he didn't like me doing something or using certain language, I won't do it. Why would I? Its not all about me.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I think its pretty pathetic that people can't think of good ways to describe having sex with their partner or to ask their partner for sex without using words that are either cursing or swearing. Very uninventive.


Is being myopic pathetic?

I think it is a shame that you are so close minded, that you don't accept that others can have splendid sex lives, honouring each other with extraordinary love. While also having no problem with the expression of colourful language, while sharing and expressing that love.

That said at least for my wife and I, our use of expletives amongst other words is very inventive. Having to date, shared sex together through circa 7000 occasions. We like to mix up how we initiate, what we say and how we say it (the list and vocabulary is rather long). Since just saying the same thing, interminably through thousands of times gets rather dull over time.

Plus just for the fun of it, with my limited German and her fluent Italian and Sicilian. We also sometimes throw in sexually explicit, non-English words into our mix as well. When we first started dating I also had fun taking some time with her. Teaching me different Italian swear words and terms for sexual relations, to make her laugh along the way.

In our experience of loving each other through close to 23 years. we have found that mixing up what we do sexually in method and expression. While also introducing new things along the way, throughout our sexual relationship. We have done much to ensure, that we have grown and maintained a splendidly loving relationship, with a very rich and rewarding sex life.



Diana7 said:


> I also think its pretty sad that someone who comes here who doesn't like using offensive language or their spouses using offensive and demeaning language gets so mocked. She has actually given me encouragement that there are some people left who still value sex as something so important and special and not something that has to be bought down to base level.
> Thank you Maichi.


What mocking? I haven't mocked MaiChi at all, nor have I read any other posts mocking her in this discussion.

Anyway thank-you Diana7, I'm glad to read that despite your prejudices. You find encouragement in the fact that my wife and I value sex, as something so important and special and not something that has to be brought down to a base level.

Which is why amongst other words, we use colourful language to bring greater joy to the messy, wanton, wild, lustful and loving experiences that sex brings us.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I think that in marriage, listening to what our spouse likes or doesn't like is so important. If my husband said he didn't like me doing something or using certain language, I won't do it. Why would I? Its not all about me.


Exactly!

Which by your reasoning (lest one is a hypocrite) it means that when ones husband, uses crude language sexually. His wife ought to accept it, because it's not all about her.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thinking of words, although I rarely use it, I do like _devour_ ...to devour or be devoured or both!

Our perceptions of language and its meaning is quite interesting.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Lila said:


> I see "crude" and think someone without manners or unpolished.
> 
> God help me if I have to start worrying about proper manners in the bedroom.


Ok. I hear you. Thanks for answering. I mean, I guess we can be quite crude by that definition. And that did not bother me. But I do so hear what you are saying.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Which by your reasoning (lest one is a hypocrite) it means that when ones husband, uses crude language sexually. His wife ought to accept it, because it's not all about her.


Why should she accept language that she hates and find offensive? That puts her off sex? Why would he want to use it if that is the case?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> Thinking of words, although I rarely use it, I do like _devour_ ...to devour or be devoured or both!
> 
> Our perceptions of language and its meaning is quite interesting.


Yes I like that as well.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I think that in marriage, listening to what our spouse likes or doesn't like is so important. If my husband said he didn't like me doing something or using certain language, I won't do it. Why would I? Its not all about me.



I think you misunderstand the purpose of why some couples might be using ‘crude’ language in bed; it’s a turn on for some and wife for example likes it much more than I do.
I think I agree with your (very implicit) suggestion that sex shouldn’t be ‘trivialised’ or that it shouldn’t be treated as something casual (for people who are not in a relationship) or without respect. But dirty talk and crudeness is just ONE tool to break some taboos and lose yourself. Maybe you haven’t quite discovered that aspect of it for yourself yet and can’t relate? All I can say is that practice makes perfect  Something tells me that you write dismissively about it not because you actually dismiss it but because you want to find out more about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*One from my oilfield days:

"Laying Pipe!"*


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> I cannot mentally associate some of the terms regularly used by some people with the activity of having sex or making love.
> 
> Terms like
> F***ing
> ...


You do you, whatever floats your boat. 

Your thread got me thinking, while on the work commute... of the various ways words are used, and coupled, in relation to sexual activities. I personally don't think they're crude, explicit maybe, often tantalizing, but that's kinda the point. However, my curiosity had me wondering, for example, how else it could be verbally communicated you want to give oral pleasure... I'm not intending that you answer this. I won't be sharing some of the things I'd say, as primarily I don't want to get banned, but I do find this thread strangely interesting.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

InMyPrime said:


> I think you misunderstand the purpose of why some couples might be using ‘crude’ language in bed; it’s a turn on for some and wife for example likes it much more than I do.
> I think I agree with your (very implicit) suggestion that sex shouldn’t be ‘trivialised’ or that it shouldn’t be treated as something casual (for people who are not in a relationship) or without respect. But dirty talk and crudeness is just ONE tool to break some taboos and lose yourself. Maybe you haven’t quite discovered that aspect of it for yourself yet and can’t relate? All I can say is that practice makes perfect  Something tells me that you write dismissively about it not because you actually dismiss it but because you want to find out more about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I really don't. We have such a good sex life and neither of us ever rejects the other sexually, and that language would demean it for us. I guess we just don't need that to loose ourselves and have fun. I love having sex with him and he me. Neither of us swears or curses in normal life so we aren't about to use it in sex either which for us is so special. 
I have never heard my hubby swear, its just not him (or me). 

I guess that's why we have to marry someone who we share these sorts of things with. 
..


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > @Diana7 I am going to try to say this as gently as I can but when you judge other people's sexual interests and language as "crude", "pathetic", "demeaning" and make claims that only your views and language are right and correct, you come off as a condescending stick in the mud. When you choose to judge others in a public forum don't be surprised when other's return the favor.
> ...


You be you then. But I'm glad you understand why people mock you and that it doesn't bother you.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *One from my oilfield days:
> 
> "Laying Pipe!"*


I cannot get Zombieland out of my head now! I wish I could remember the rest of Tallahassee's phrases!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> No I really don't. We have such a good sex life and neither of us ever rejects the other sexually, and that language would demean it for *us*. I guess we just don't need that to loose ourselves and have fun. I love having sex with him and he me. Neither of us swears or curses in normal life so we aren't about to use it in sex either which for us is so special.
> I have never heard my hubby swear, its just not him (or me).
> _
> I guess that's why we have to marry someone who we share these sorts of things with. _
> ..


Exactly. Not sure the need to denigrate others who do the exact same thing.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> I cannot get Zombieland out of my head now! I wish I could remember the rest of Tallahassee's phrases!


"Time to nutt up or shut up." One of my favorites.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> "Time to nutt up or shut up." One of my favorites.


Life lessons are everywhere!


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BioFury said:


> .


I dont talk about stuff that intimate with others, but we tend to just get on with it rather than talk a lot.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

LOL


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> I dont talk about stuff that intimate with others, but we tend to just get on with it rather than talk a lot.


It certainly makes "crude" terms unnecessary!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

“Call him Voldemort, Harry. Always use the proper name for things. Fear of a name increases fear of the thing itself.”

-- Albus Dumbledore


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> I dont talk about stuff that intimate with others, but we tend to just get on with it rather than talk a lot.


I figured as much, hence my withdrawal of the question. I took it to TMB instead.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you all for being honest. It seems there is a lot of language flexibility and everyone has their own view of what passes as acceptable or in some cases exciting even. I am still not sure about how I personally developed a view on this matter. Since becoming sexually active at 25, I have always regarded it as an important act to do, on par with an act of worship since it can result in a lot of very important outcomes like 
prevention of depression
Less illnesses
Contentment
good sleep
cure for headaches
closeness to another person
good exercise for the whole body
Appreciation of life even when things are not all good
pregnancy which I have done twice
Sharing self 
good pure pleasure. 
etc 

I don't think there is any other act that compares with this.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> I don't think there is any other act that compares with this.


You should try skydiving.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

NobodySpecial said:


> I cannot get Zombieland out of my head now! I wish I could remember the rest of Tallahassee's phrases!


Laying pipe is common.

His, "Went heels to Jesus" is a little more unheard of.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

AandM said:


> Laying pipe is common.
> 
> His, "Went heels to Jesus" is a little more unheard of.


That's what I was trying to remember!


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Personal said:


> You should try skydiving.


Done that twice. Also fly microlights whenever I get a chance. Totally FAB. I agree. 
But still.....


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't know that I've ever verbally asked my wife for sex. I tell her what I want to do to her via text and things like that. When she's around I let my hands do the talking. 

We make love like once a year. The rest of the time we're ****ing.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> Done that twice. Also fly microlights whenever I get a chance. Totally FAB. I agree.
> But still.....


Quick question for you. Is it a turn off if he tells you the things he would like to do to you? Lets say he's off work and you're at work or whatever. You get a text from him that says "I cant wait for you to come home. Been thinking about bending you over and punishing you for being naughty all day"

No crude words in there. Is that still to crude though?

I just never ask for sex. That whole concept is weird to me. "Would you like to make love when you get home?" Is something I would never say. But I wouldn't say "hey, wanna **** when you get home?" Either.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Done that twice. Also fly microlights whenever I get a chance. Totally FAB. I agree.
> But still.....


Cool! I haven't thrown myself out of aeroplanes (static line & free fall) since the 1990s. That said I still sometimes go up in gliders, light aircraft, helicopters and World War II warplanes.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Some country singer has a sing called Knocking Boots lol


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

NobodySpecial said:


> That's what I was trying to remember!


Best part of the movie, other than the glut of Snowballs vs the scarcity of Twinkies. Or, shooting Bill Murray.

Of, course my one of my wife's celebrity hall passes is Woody Harrelson.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Quick question for you. Is it a turn off if he tells you the things he would like to do to you? Lets say he's off work and you're at work or whatever. You get a text from him that says "I cant wait for you to come home. Been thinking about bending you over and punishing you for being naughty all day"



Funny, I sent exact same message once. My wife didn’t get it. What I strongly recommend doing is checking the phone number before sending anything so that it doesn’t accidentally end up with your father in law.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

InMyPrime said:


> Funny, I sent exact same message once. My wife didn’t get it. What I strongly recommend doing is checking the phone number before sending anything so that it doesn’t accidentally end up with your father in law.


....almost spat out my drink through laughter.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

InMyPrime said:


> Funny, I sent exact same message once. My wife didn’t get it. What I strongly recommend doing is checking the phone number before sending anything so that it doesn’t accidentally end up with your father in law.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... That was pretty damn funny!:laugh:


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Personal said:


> Cool! I haven't thrown myself out of aeroplanes (static line & free fall) since the 1990s. That said I still sometimes go up in gliders, light aircraft, helicopters and World War II warplanes.


those things

I love those things. Amazing Stuff. I went for powered parachute backpack training and it is the one thing I really want to own and fly whenever I am in the mood


----------

